# Godzilla 2: King of Monsters - Schaulaufen der Monster im neuen Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Godzilla 2: King of Monsters - Schaulaufen der Monster im neuen Trailer* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Godzilla 2: King of Monsters - Schaulaufen der Monster im neuen Trailer*


----------



## ForeShadow (29. März 2019)

Die anderen Monster namens Meltdown, Spoiler, Spectre und L1 Terminal Fault wurden wieder nicht enthüllt. Schade eigentlich, vielleicht sehen wir die im nächsten Trailer, wo Godzilla den neuen Spoiler fertig macht.


----------



## XXTREME (29. März 2019)

Wie meinen  ??


----------



## thrustno1 (29. März 2019)

2016 erschien Shin Godzilla (Diese AUGEN "Schüttel"  )  aus Japan irgendwie war der ja Deutlich besser als die Komischen US Verfilmungen. 

es gibt Dinge die sollte man nicht von jeden Produzieren lassen.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2019)

Wann kommt eigentlich der nächste Transformer Film?


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2019)

thrustno1 schrieb:


> 2016 erschien Shin Godzilla (Diese AUGEN "Schüttel"  )  aus Japan irgendwie war der ja Deutlich besser als die Komischen US Verfilmungen.


Geschmackssache. Ich finde der sieht lächerlich aus.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. März 2019)

Nur die erste Form schaut beknackt aus - aber danach: RANDALE ANDALE!


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2019)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Nur die erste Form schaut beknackt aus - aber danach: RANDALE ANDALE!


Nö. Den von Roland Emmerich  finde ich vom Design sogar am besten. Nur war er deutlich kleiner.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. März 2019)

Godzilla vom Emmerich? Hau ab, du Lauch! Dies war eine zu groß geratene Echse, aber doch nicht Godzilla!


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2019)

Immer das Pseudo-Argument mit der Echse. Was soll denn Godzilla sonst sein? Ein Käfer?


----------

